# how long can my cichlids go without a filter?? HELP!!!



## newguyinillinois (May 1, 2011)

My diy cannister filter was destroyed yesterday when i forgot to open a ball valve. When I turned on the pump the pressure broke the lid. Any way I have an 120 gallon tank with 18 3 to 5 inch cichlids and one 8 inch pleco. I ordered an Fluval FX5 but it wont be here til tuesday.
So can I go for 4 days without a filter if I do a pwc everyday??


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Yes you should be able to keep them alive. I would try and keep whatever bio media you were using alive, possibly by floating in the tank, as you will need it to seed the new filter. Also, don't feed the fish.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Also watch for them to lurk near the surface, this will tell you if they are not getting enough oxygen.


----------



## newguyinillinois (May 1, 2011)

Thanks for the input. unfortunately all of my bio media was lost on the basement floor so Ill have to cycle my tank. I have two small tanks with filters ready to be cleaned so im hoping that will help.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Any filter media that you can swap from an established filter and put in the FX5 will help.
Also, rocks in the tank that will fit in the filter without displacing media will also help.


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

You can also look into getting some of Dr. Tim's One and Only to instantly cycle your tank. He has a folder on this site where you can read up on the product. I've never had to use it but I've heard only good things about it.

Robin


----------

